# xchat  and fish crypto plugin [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I am having some problems loading  this into xchat:

http://fish.sekure.us/

no matter where i put it or chmod it or chown it  i always get:

/home/<user>/.xchat2/plugins/xfish.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

i also checked:

```
 ldd ~/.xchat2/xfish.so
```

and

```
linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0x5558a000)

/lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x56555000)
```

locate  tells me that  i dont have linux-gate.so.1

Questions:  where can i get what its missing  ?

Can this plugin be added  to portage for both xchat and irssi ?

Thank you

----------

## HeXiLeD

solved with a amd64 pre-compiled xfish.so 

from here 

http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~fritschi/FiSH/xfish.so

I found it in this forum:

http://fish.sekure.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40

----------

## HeXiLeD

well i thought it was solved... but its not 100% solved.

after a lot of testing, it fails on dcc chat under a 64bit OS and it gets unstable sometimes  after 

many changes in the keys and we have to re-start xchat to get it stable again.

So for all of you with a 64 bit OS ... no luck here until someone compiles a proper fish plugin version.

as i posted above : http://fish.sekure.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40  you can read what the guy thst compiled  

this version says.

----------

## HeXiLeD

New oficcial working version @ http://fish.sekure.us

http://fish.sekure.us/xchat/FiSH-XChat_History.txt

x86_64 compatible now! (thanx kvatn and Ptah for helping)

----------

